# FF: 170g



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

so couple months ago i got a free tank 170 gallon 36''Lx30''Wx36''H tank. The person who i got the tank from told me there was a crack and hole in top corner of the tank 
and nothing else was wrong . so i brought it home and had a member builld me a stand for $200. Earlier today i tried to remove some silicone in the bottom corner inside the tank
and found a crack at the bottom of the tank and when i moved the silicone it started leaking slowly . 
im getting rid it this tank and stand. you can try to silicone it and cover the crack or use it for other stuff . 
soo if intrested in this tank and stand only text me at 604-901-9413 i need this gone asap.

tank is heavy bring a truck or van

picutre of the tank









picutre of crack and hole on top of tank i fill water just below the hole.









and picture of the crack inside corner in the tank i removed the silicone covering it . so you can try to pust silicone over it and it will cover the crack


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

pictures are added


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

free come pick it up!!!!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh wow... That sucks, would have been a really cool tank... Was it going to be salt? Kinda heavy duty for a terrarium.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

was fresh water and just sucks that there was a crack.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

the crack should be easy to fix

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

it is there was silicone on it and i took it off once i took it off water started leaking through the crack


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump tank is outside my house waiting to be picked up


----------



## juliechow (Dec 22, 2012)

To repair that crack on the bottom should be as easy as removing silicone and cleaning a good section with iso alcohol, Then take a piece of glass , and replace on the inside the entire bottom, and re seal it , $50 fix from a to b.

Also the crack at the top of the tank should pose little threat because of the drain location, if you really wanted to add security to it you could have a piece of glass drilled and silicone it to the outside of the tank and then put your bulkhead fitting it and it should be fine.

Too bad you are so far away 

good luck , and someone better snap this up quick it is an awesome starting point for a project tank.


----------



## Debra L (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Im wondering if this tank is still available? Bruiser would love the space! I am very green with all this pet fish thing tho. Is it difficult to repair such a crack? Thank you


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Debra L said:


> Hi Im wondering if this tank is still available? Bruiser would love the space! I am very green with all this pet fish thing tho. Is it difficult to repair such a crack? Thank you


Top is not a problem. For the bottom, I would cut out and replace the glass completely. Glass could hit you at $50 to $100 depends on where you get it.
Just like anything else. If you know what you are doing, it is always easy. What is easy for someone could be monumental for someone else.

It is no fun to empty and repair/replace a tank like that after it is set up.


----------



## XXXJAYXXX (Apr 6, 2013)

YES! Give it to Bruiser!! That tank would be perfect! a $6 tube of silicone will fix that crack right up!


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

just text the owner, tank has gone, stand still available atm

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Tank is gone but still hve the stand. who ever is intrested in a stand that fits 36"x30" tank or u can take it apart an do w.e u want . pm me if intrested


----------

